# Construction Estimating Software



## maryannette (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody know of a free download software that will do a take-off for residential construction?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 2, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> Anybody know of a free download software that will do a take-off for residential construction?


I hate to be negative... but I'm guessing no way, no how! Or do you mean free download, as in a trial period with some sort of limited functionality or one-time use?


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 2, 2009)

What he said....

I once downloaded a free trial of WinEstimator. I think it was a full blown version, but it was only good for a week or two IIFRC.

Not sure about a freebie that isn't a dumbed down version or not good for a limited time.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

